# advice please



## Female21 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 
there will be a dozen posts all over here regarding what i am going to say i am sure, but i am new at this kind of thing and want to start from the start  

so basically, since i was about 17 i started getting pains in the lower right pelvis. I went to two different doctor practices to get anything done about it! By the time my doctor did anything(2013, aged 20), the other main concern i had was i had been with my bf just over two years and had unprotected sex for the majority of that time and didnt become pregnant. My doctor sent me for scan after scan, blood tests the lot and then decided to send me for a laparoscopy to see iff there was any issues inside. nothing came back from them tests or the op. i think i have found after keeping a diary that it is just painful ovulation. My partner had to have a semen test, and that came back below average, i can no remember what was below exactly, i think it was the amount of ejaculation each time, i think it came back at like 2mllion or something and it is meant to be alot higher. dont quote me on that because i cant remember exactly. The consultant who did my op said there is nothing more he can do until i turn 23. (2015!!) 

both me and my partner really want children and we would like them now and have wanted them for about a year and a bit. were both very much maternal/paternal! I have grown up with babies and children my whole life and it is my dream to be a mother my self. My partner is so very good with children and also want a baby. To make it worse, my brother in law(partners brother) and wife have just found out they are pregnant and because me and my partner are having difficulties, i just find it hard to be happy for them and resent them a little, which is horrible!!! 

we can not have medical help until Nov2015 when i will finally be 23. it has been 3 years 4 months since we got together and approx 3 years 2 months since we started not using protection ( i know we werent together long, but we love each other, were stable, we work and were ready) 

i was wondering if anyone had any advice or help, especially from personal experience, of anything that may help us conceive naturally?? IT would be a huge help. sorry for the massive essay!! We just want to be a family and have our own baby. 

thank you xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi honey   sorry you are having problems and it is ridiculous that you have to wait so long for help  
You could start using a Clearblue Fertility monitor to help chart your cycle. It will tell you the days you are most fertile to 'do the deed' rather than just one day. It would also be worth getting your partner to start taking some Wellman fertility vitamins to help improve his sperm. There are threads telling you what other things to take but I'm on mobile so can't post the links easily. Perhaps look up Angelbump's thread - I think she has a boys list  
Good luck
xx


----------

